# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Bỗng dưng... chia tay

## mycomputer

Chia tay là hết. Chẳng cần biết trong quá khứ đã có những ký ức gì với nhau. Chia tay là xong. Chẳng cần biết đã từng yêu hết lòng và tin hết sức. Chia tay là thôi. Chẳng cần biết giờ phải làm gì với ngần ấy nhớ thương, phải làm sao để thản nhiên xem nhau như người lạ.


Phải mất bao nhiêu năm thanh xuân nữa em mới thôi hết giật mình về những câu chuyện “đùng một phát… chia tay?”. Kể cả người trưởng thành lẫn những mối tình đầu còn đầy bỡ ngỡ. Ngày hôm nay yêu, nhưng ngày mai đã thành người cũ của nhau trong bàng hoàng, sửng sốt.


Chia tay dễ lắm, đúng không anh?


Em đã từng tin cuộc đời này sẽ không quá khắt khe. Những người yêu nhau sẽ cứ yêu nhau như vẫn thế. Bằng mọi giá ai cũng tìm được cho mình một người để an tâm, mặc những nơm nớp lo vì tình yêu quá đỗi bấp bênh và sóng gió. Họ, sẽ được ở cạnh nhau mãi mãi.


Nhưng có phải em sống quá giản đơn?


Anh kể em nghe đi, họ yêu nhau nhiều thế, sao vẫn phải chia xa? Tình yêu một sớm một chiều nói quên là quên sạch. Người yêu nói nhung nhớ bao nhiêu, gặp người mới thoáng qua đời chỉ vài giây thôi đã lấy hết ký ức ngày xưa ra hất tung mà dốc cạn.


Còn gì cho nhau nữa? Còn lại gì để tin?





Anh kể em nghe đi, trên đời này không có thứ tình cảm vĩnh viễn phải không? Đến tình thân còn có người chối từ, phủ nhận. Đến tình bạn còn có ngày quay lưng ra phản nhau, xem như không biết mặt. Thì tình yêu đã là gì? Cái thứ tình gặp gỡ chưa được bấy lâu và yêu nhau chưa có biết nông sâu…


Hạnh phúc bay nhanh như gió và mỏng như tơ. Chẳng ai biết đến bao giờ thì chuyện mình phải kết thúc. Đùng một cái, có người muốn chia tay thì người kia cũng đành nhận ra rằng từ lúc này trở đi sẽ không còn êm đềm nữa. Dù có cố níu kéo, dù có gắng giữ chân. Dù có tự dối mình rằng mọi thứ sẽ lại bình yên như lúc trước. Nhưng vết nứt đó, sẽ là khởi điểm cho những lần vỡ vụn về sau.


Chia tay là hết. Chẳng cần biết trong quá khứ đã có những ký ức gì với nhau. Chia tay là xong. Chẳng cần biết đã từng yêu hết lòng và tin hết sức. Chia tay là thôi. Chẳng cần biết giờ phải làm gì với ngần ấy nhớ thương, phải làm sao để thản nhiên xem nhau như người lạ.


Hai người hẹn hứa sẽ yêu nhau đến suốt đời hết kiếp, giờ bỗng thành chẳng còn nghĩa vụ gì nữa trong cuộc sống của nhau.


Cái khoảnh khắc trước và sau chia tay, có một niềm tin đổ sập xuống chẳng cần phân vân, một mối quan hệ lành lặn bỗng nhiên bong tróc, một mối nhân duyên gãy ngang như bao mối tình chóng đến chóng đi khác. Suy cho cùng, yêu thương nhau đến mấy, cũng không thắng nổi sự phũ phàng của định mệnh vốn đã giỏi trêu ngươi!


(sưu tầm)

----------


## kohan

Lúc trước cứ tưởng chi tay là hết, là xong. Sẽ coi như không có gì nhưng dần dần nỗi đau nó cứ âm ỉ.

----------

